# multiples!



## HealthyMe (Jul 2, 2012)

This is a question for both men and women:

For those of you who experience multiple O's, how much time does it take to get to your next climax? And what do you do to get there - keep the same motion/change the position/rest for a few?? Have you always been able to have multiples, or is this something you learned along the way? Are you capable of this in partner sex or just by yourself?

I am 46 and have been just a single-mindblowing-O kind of woman all of these years, but am working on multiples in my solo time. I'm not sure how it will go in partner sex, but I am now able to get to 3 or 4 orgasms with just me, myself and I (and Betty Dodson's barbell)!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you can have 3 or 4 orgasms solo, you should be able to replicate that with a partner. My wife discovered that she could have multiples by masturbating, and when she began using a vibrator when we had sex, she was able to have multiples when we were together. Now she can have multiples without the vibe.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW was much like you...one and done. She is now fairly easily multiple. We get the first one, and just keep going. She is able to O in just about any position with me, so that makes it a lot easier.

Before me, she had to be in exactly the right position, legs just so, and even getting the one was difficult for her.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Sometimes, my life is a little stressful, I fall asleep then wake up for more. Other times, my body is telling me MORE MORE MORE! Rarely does my body say, okay we're done with one. I just do what my body tells me to do...and try to ignore the voices in my head telling me to go clean the kitchen!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm a male and I can't. There is a method apparently where a male can but never been able to achieve it. The closest I've come (ha ha) is being able to 'pinch' off an orgasm just as it starts.

What my wife usually needs to achieve multiples is for me to grind out a steady, quickish relatively hard thrusting pace usually in spooning position once she has had her first.

Unfortunately, don't know if it is the same for other guys, this is the worst combination for me to be able to hold back and it can be absolute torture sometimes.

I almost dread those words "Yes that's it, just like that, keep going."

The trouble is if I stop, slow down, change position whatever she loses 'the edge' and I have to start again.

Luckily once she starts she will normally pop off several.

ETA, time wise. Less than five minutes usually for the first, five or more minutes extra for subsequent orgasms.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, for my STBW, first one usually 5-7 minutes, multiple about every 2 after that with fingers as long as she wants them. PIV first about 10 minutes then she rides the wave and describes it as a sustained orgasm as long as I keep going, though sometimes she has had to make me stop because it was so intense.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Wife is a matter of a few minutes if the mood is good.

I'm at about 15 minutes for round two if it's been most of a day or more since the previous time.


----------



## RickyC (Apr 26, 2013)

I am a 50 year old male and about a year ago I began having multiple orgasms (at the same time). I had always read about it and may experienced it once or twice in my life before. After 15 or 20 minutes I can feel the orgasm building to point of "explosion." Then I will have the first orgasm, ejaculating a smaller amount but pretty intense. The second one comes a few minutes later and is usually stronger with more fluid - which by now is lot. If I can keep going, I will have a third smaller one a few minutes later. This doesnt happen every time, but it has happened more than two or three dozen times this year. I have tried to look it up to see what would happen to cause this (not that I want to change anything), but most of the literature is all female related. Anyway, I am just saying guys.. dont give up, it can happen to you even at an age you think it might not. (I have to say, my wife was a little jealous. She thought she was the only one who could have multiples!)


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I dont often have multiple O's but if im aroused for an extended period of time like if i were to tease and/or be teased an entire afternoon by my husband ..... thus when we finally do have PIV I'd often climax right away  and a few more times shortly thereafter with or without manual assistance 

These multiple orgasms often also involves me squirting our bedsheet which he seems to enjoy so much


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

HealthyMe said:


> This is a question for both men and women:
> 
> For those of you who experience multiple O's, how much time does it take to get to your next climax? And what do you do to get there - keep the same motion/change the position/rest for a few?? Have you always been able to have multiples, or is this something you learned along the way? Are you capable of this in partner sex or just by yourself?


By myself there is a diminishing return. I can have second fairly quickly (within minutes), third 5-10 minutes, 4th 20+ minutes, etc, with continued stimulation. If after the first I take a break and return at least 30+ minutes later I can go again pretty easily. This is something I've been able to do since youth. With my wife, I used to not be able to do a second because she required a condom and usually it is hard enough to get one out with that thing on. Since the vasectomy I can usually keep going but she doesn't like sustained PIV so usually after my first she is done with that.

Her on the other hand can go multiples sometimes; it seems random. Some nights she can and others she is done after one. Since the acquisition of the dreaded Hitachi Magic Wand it is easier for her to do multiples if she wants them. Usually if I rub her inside while she uses the machine on her outside she can come as many times as she wants, 5-6 is not unusual. She didn't start having these multiples, nor was interested in them, until after getting that device. She can only have multiples with that level of stimulation, never O'd from PIV.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife always cums from oral, fingering or with a vibrator. The she can have a few more during intercourse. It seems to me that the penetration ones differ from the clitoral. When I ask her, she can't explain it and says that they all feel good. 

As for me, I shoot one load and need a time out.


----------



## swade87 (Oct 23, 2013)

RickyC said:


> I am a 50 year old male and about a year ago I began having multiple orgasms (at the same time). I had always read about it and may experienced it once or twice in my life before. After 15 or 20 minutes I can feel the orgasm building to point of "explosion." Then I will have the first orgasm, ejaculating a smaller amount but pretty intense. The second one comes a few minutes later and is usually stronger with more fluid - which by now is lot. If I can keep going, I will have a third smaller one a few minutes later. This doesnt happen every time, but it has happened more than two or three dozen times this year. I have tried to look it up to see what would happen to cause this (not that I want to change anything), but most of the literature is all female related. Anyway, I am just saying guys.. dont give up, it can happen to you even at an age you think it might not. (I have to say, my wife was a little jealous. She thought she was the only one who could have multiples!)


This happens with my fiance from time to time!! Sorry for the excitement haha.. I've just never heard of this before either, or witnessed this happening with other partners I've had in the past. He will occasionally have this type of multiple orgasm, just as you've described. It's rare (happens maybe once out of every 20-30 times.. we have sex 5-10 times a week), but it's definitely awesome. I have noticed this happens more when he's extremely turned on, or when he slows down and delays his orgasm a couple of times during intercourse. Huh. Thanks for sharing. 

I myself can have multiple orgasms if I'm turned on enough, though it usually takes a good 10 minutes for me build back up to a second or third.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Once I've had my first orgasm I can have my second within 10-15 seconds and the same amount for third/fourth ect, stay same position (have to have both clitoral stimulation and PIV). Don't always keep the same motion going (can become overstimulating) but keep the same amount of pressure on both the clit and gspot.


----------



## YourKnotAnUdderFailure (Oct 25, 2013)

My wife - she only orgasms when I go down on her. I can control the size of her orgasm. If I give her a mild first orgasm, I can keep going and give her a couple more until I give her a big climax. However, if I giver her a big climax first, I can't keep going because she's too sensitive... but she isn't too sensitive that we can't have normal sex.

For me - If I have a mild orgasm (where I cum, but not very much), I can stay hard and keep going. I can keep doing this for quite a long time. Once I have a big climax, I'm too sensitive to go on. However, I've been so horny where after 10 minutes I'm ready to go again. Most times, it takes me like 2-4 hours to recuperate.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

For me, first time, maybe 5 minutes, second time, maybe in another 15 minutes or so, third time, maybe 1 hour later and at that point, I'm empty and done, just air now.....


----------



## Rushwater (Feb 11, 2013)

For me, anywhere from 2 minutes to 15 depending on whether the wife is talking dirty or not; second, third, fourth and so on require about a 20 minute recovery/foreplay time and another 15 of actual gametime, but multiples can go on all day, if my wife was willing (which she is not).


----------



## jcatam (Aug 22, 2012)

I am almost always a one and done. If I go for another I need about 15 min in between. My dh almost always has 2 and occasionally 3. He only needs a few minutes-maybe 5- between each one.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

When making love with my husband, I do on many occasions have multiple orgasms which involve "squirting". My husband has them also although not as often. His do not involve ejaculation until the final orgasm. But he has the convulsions associated with orgasms. To get to this, we must be in a deeply relaxed and erotic dreamlike connection. Hard to explain but it works. Not all of our sex involves multiple orgasms but when it does it is the best !!!


----------

